# Pray and wish me luck anyone?



## skyhorse1999 (Dec 29, 2011)

So My horse is green to english and he has some problems with spooking/bolting. about 4ish months ago i took him to his first show (ever) and there were lots of problems with his spooking but it was hs first show and i had only had him for about a month so I cut him some slack. The thing is, i have a show on the 21st (july) and he has been doing well, he still spooks pretty regularly but he only bolts on occasion (if the scary thing is chasing him ). I am trailering him to wisconsin on friday so he can get used to that arena before the show in saturday, and i hope we do well! pray and think of us pleeease?


----------



## clippityclop (Jul 12, 2012)

YOU GO GIRL! Sounds like you are on the right track with getting there early so he can check stuff out and get used to the sights/sounds -

LOL - it seems you are more worried about his behavior than you are your show! :think::lol:

So I will send you TWO prayers and good luck wishes:

One for good behavior on his part and
Two, good luck at your show and I hope you do well! 

DOn't forget to take some pics!


----------



## itsapleasure (Jun 18, 2012)

Wishing you luck, sending you prayers and hopeing to see pictures of all your wins


----------



## skyhorse1999 (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks guys! and clippity clop- I think I'm so worried about him I havent had any time worry about myself!


----------



## Whizzer (Jun 11, 2012)

Best of luck to you!


----------



## stephshark (Jun 19, 2012)

Good luck! I'm sure you two will do great- let us know how it goes!


----------



## CountryChick (Feb 12, 2012)

Good luck! I hope you do well  and enjoy yourself... 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## skyhorse1999 (Dec 29, 2011)

Hey guys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! just got back from the show and we did AWESOME!!! 

We were in 5 classes on Saturday (yesterday) and 3 today....We placed in 4 of the 5 classes yesterday, only one today, but I'm okay with that, mostly because there were 15-20 riders in each class 

Yesterday Rowdy was acting like an angel horse (i actually had to make sure it was really MY horse, and i didnt bring someone elses by mstake ) and we got 3rd in hunters over fences (based on the horse's performance) 1st (!!!!!!) in equitation over fences (based on how well I rode it) and another 3rd in our flat class.....in the last class, angel rowdy was possesed by his Other Side and became a bucking bronco (Hahahahaha it was so funny someone elses trainer was standing by the fence ylling "Tyra, get _away_ form the bucking horse, go over there, get _away" :_)I corrected him and went on with the class (he only bucked when asked to canter, that lazy butt but needless to say we didnt place

I decided not to be mad at him for turning into devil rowdy because when I came out of the "Bronco" (according to rowdy at least) class, I hear the judge say "And the grand champion of the Green Hunters division is Skylar on Ima Rowdy Cowboy!" I was so surprised, I almost fell off my horse. But I went to the stand, and sure enough, my Champion ribbon awaited!!!!!!

The next day, Devil Rowdy came back out to play, bucking so hard during warm up that I took him inside with my trainer as not to be further embarrased we did canter transitions until he figured out that "oooooooohhhhhhhh!!! it hurts when I buck! mabe I should stop." and we took him back out for the classes. We didnt place in the first class, got 6th in the second, and no placing in the last class (flat.) 

I thought I was done and going home, but this woman came up to me and said "We need you to give us the spelling of you name for the walking trophy" .....WHAT?!?!?!?!?!? I GOT A _TROPHY?????????_ and i did!!! It was for the division champion yesterday its in memory of someone, not relly sure what thats all about, but I GOT A TROPHY!!! hahahahhah thank you all for supporting me, here's some pictures

this is the view from the arena, who knew wisconsin was so pretty?









Me and rowdy headin' in









right before we left today, I was trying to show off his ribbons, but he jkust wnated to go back to sleep


























And His trophy!!!! It's the poor boys first trophy, so he perked up...alot









BEAUTIFULL headshot, just had to share










thats it!!!!


----------



## MLShunterjumper (Mar 17, 2012)

Great job!!!!


----------



## itsapleasure (Jun 18, 2012)

WhoooHoooooo! Way to go girl! You guys did awesome, so glad all went well and you had fun


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Fantastic! Glad the show went well overall. Lots of ribbons & a trophy-Woo-Hoo!


----------



## skyhorse1999 (Dec 29, 2011)

thank you!!!!!!!!!


----------



## clippityclop (Jul 12, 2012)

*CONGRATS!!!!!!!*


Where are the bucking pictures? hahahahaa! It sounds as if his name fits his personality to a T.

Way to go girl! By the way, you guys look GREAT together! AWESOME!


----------



## skyhorse1999 (Dec 29, 2011)

haha bucking pics would be fun, but my mom has to hide her face anytime he bucks, so no pics!!!


----------



## FirstCyte (Jul 26, 2012)

Good luck Sky! I think it is awesome that you are giving showing a second go even though your first show sounded like a bust. I have known lots of people to have a bad experience and then just give up on the whole thing, so it is really admirable that you are such a go getta! 
Don't forget to post pictures when you win!


----------

